# .class in .java umwandeln



## Guest (4. Apr 2008)

Ist es möglich kleine .class dateien wieder in .java umzuwandeln??

Weil ich habe hier eine .class ind er ich einige dinge ändern will. aber nicht kann weil ich die .class ja nicht lesen kann :\

Gibt es einen weg aus den .class wieder java zu machen? und dann wieder class?

Hintergrund ist eben, dass ich eine jar habe in der ich etwas ändern will damit das im prog etwas anders läuft aber wie kann ich das nun machen?


----------



## ARadauer (4. Apr 2008)

jad

www.kpdus.com/jad.html

is aber nicht genau die ursprungs java datei, variablen können verändert sein, kommentare verschwunden, vielleicht einiges optimiert....

aber class -> java -> class wird das selbe raus kommen


----------



## Final_guy (4. Apr 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es möglich kleine .class dateien wieder in .java umzuwandeln??


:meld:  Möglich ist einiges. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nur mal kurz die Frage aufs Trapez bringen, warum das nötig sein sollte? Entweder ist die fragliche Bibliothek OpenSource und Du kannst Dir bequem die Quelldateien herunterladen und nach deinen Erfordernissen anpassen. Oder aber die Quellen sind nicht verfügbar und dann ist doch die Frage, ob das nicht einen Grund hat? :noe:


----------



## ARadauer (4. Apr 2008)

> warum das nötig sein sollte?



du arbeitest zb mit irgendeiner kommerziellen bibliothek einer firma die es nicht mehr gibt (zb glue für webservices) und irgendwo in den tiefen der api wird eine null pointer exception geworfen! tja viel spaß beim fehler suchen, wenn du keine sourcen nicht hast!


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2008)

in der .class steht das auch schon drin also der Wert und hintendarn  also Wert steht da für muss eigentlich nur =9 hin aber wenn ich das einfach so hinschreibe geht es natürlich nicht 

Also ich hab den Inhalt aus der .sad in mien eclipse und von dort in eine jar gepackt und die class dann raus genommen?

Gibt es einen direkten weg von sad zu .class wieder? Also so dass nur die werte die ich geändert habe geändert sind und nicht irgendwie alles...


----------

